

Google To Launch Health Service 'Google Fit' At Developers Conference - EFelson
http://www.forbes.com/sites/parmyolson/2014/06/12/exclusive-google-to-launch-health-service-google-fit-at-developers-conference/

======
eroo
I'm very excited about wearables in the near future, but they are currently a
curious case of public attention outpacing the technology. "Sleep trackers"
are a joke, current pedometers aren't very accurate, and basic things like
heart rate and blood pressure monitors are still a ways off from solid
implementation.

At least this will have open APIs. I had a fitbit until I found out they don't
let you easily get YOUR OWN DATA off the thing. The healthcare insights
derived from better wearables, at scale, are going to be huge.

~~~
malandrew
I would absolutely love to have an open, accurate sleep tracker. I've had a
total of 7 sleep studies and multiple sleep latency tests (narcolepsy,
cataplexy and mild apnea solved via a tonsillectomy), and I am constantly
dismayed by how poor the space for optimizing sleep is. So much so, that I may
seriously consider exploring the space in a year or two to find startup
opportunities. Everybody sleeps and everybody would benefit from better
quality sleep.

~~~
eroo
Likewise. That was my primary reason for buying the FitBit originally; I was
disappointed at how inaccurate it was, even with the tempered expectation of
knowing it was just a 3-axis accelerometer. That being said, FitBit et al. do
seem to be making headway on getting people to buy into a device that is
always on you, touching your skin. That is a prerequisite for any sleep
tracker that didn't seem palatable only a few years ago (e.g. Zeo).

